# Unidentifiable scat



## Jack Hill (May 6, 2018)

Found this on my property the other day...From top to bottom it's about 7", with a total length of about 12". Been scratching my head for a while trying to figure it out. It's full of hair but oddly close to the house.














Any ideas?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

http://icwdm.org/Inspection/Scat1.aspx

Wolf, coyote or dog.
If it weren't for the hair in it, I would have said to watch your neighbors more closely........
The critter that left it isn't exactly small.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Probably yer brother in law


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This guy? https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ted-pooped-high-school-track-daily/576982002/

I think it's a dog. Possibly a stray. I just don't see a wild canine being comfortable doing this so close to a dwelling. An animal knows that it is vulnerable when defecating so it wants to be in a secure place where it can see approaching threats.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Raccoons can leave droppings that size.
The space looks a little tight for a large dog.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Raccoons can leave droppings that size.
The space looks a little tight for a large dog.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

That was me. Sorry. Seth


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

At least you're housebroken.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Raccoon, put out a game camera.

Muleskinner2


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

given it's proximity to the building I also suspect ****


----------

